# Overnighter



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Planning to go out the 15 and 16, going to boomvang for some tuna action. In our way out will stop in some spots to try to catch aj, grouper and some beeliners. Have only confirmed me and a freind if anyone want to come PM me to check on the details. Hope the weathers stays as it is......


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

PM sent for a crewmen!


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

It may change to sunday/monday or monday/tuesday or it may not be done it just depends on the weather... We will know on friday for sure......


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like the weather is changing.... I will keep a close look and hoping it holds....


----------



## captianmitch41 (Oct 5, 2009)

*tuna time*

im ready for some action. have tackle and money, can handle boat and make my own schedule. 512 299 7284 pm me or call after sat as i will be away from computer after sat..


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

*tuna*

I been on that boat nice ride guys and good luck


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Trip canceled... Bad weather


----------

